

Why is the Arrington TechCrunch article killed? - jmduke

Link here: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5501832<p>Just curious: is there an argument against such personally-oriented articles or something that I am unaware of?
======
t0
Relatively thin personal attack. I don't think it belongs in a place people
use to learn and talk about the latest in tech.

